# Bad elf!



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/34256248/ns/us_news-weird_news/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm relieved to hear he was "not part of the mall's Christmas staff"


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

He's a scary looking elf


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Just what Christmas needs, suicide bomber elves.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

What an idiot!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Awww, c'mon, people! I bet he'd make a "dynamite" elf!
He'd make a bang with the people and mall sales would explode..
Hope he doesn't have a short fuse, though. No one likes an angry elf!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think we're going to have to put Dr Morbius into quarantine. He has a really bad case of punnitis


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I have Puns of Steel!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dr Morbius said:


> I have Puns of Steel!


LOL, okay, now we have to kill you:googly::jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> I think we're going to have to put Dr Morbius into quarantine. He has a really bad case of punnitis





RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, okay, now we have to kill you:googly::jol:


yes! hurry before the infection spreads!!!! 

crazy elf! maybe he was a relation to grandma who got run over by a reindeer and was getting revenge!!!


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Geez! I think that guy in the photo in the Article, is enough to give even this Mrs. Claus Character (me), Nightmares!


----------

